# Need help cutting a 60 degree angle on my CNC



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello All,

I am looking to cut 3 Equilateral Triangles at 7" per side. What I need to figure out is ... how can I cut a 60 degree angle on the perimeter of the triangles? I have a 60 degree VBIT but it is not large enough to cut the bevel. I am running VCARVE Pro V8. Any help would be appreciated on how I could do this. I know I could cut the 60 degree angle on my table saw but I am hoping there is a way to do this on my CNC.

Thanks 

ProfLemoi


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

How thick is your material


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

double or triple cut it in steps to get your depth...


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

I would need to know the diameter of your bit, and the max depth the bit can cut, and like fixureman said, your material thickness. im guessing you want the top side of the bevel to be 7''? or the over all length? ill go with the top side. lets say you have a 1'' piece material, 1/2'' diameter bit, that cuts 1/2'' deep. take your first pass so its off set to the left, going CW (if your drawing is 7'' x 7'' x 7''). Im use to CUT 2D, but what i would do then is make another drawing profile of the triangle, but off set 1/4'' bigger(radius of your bit) again off set to the left going CW. Then make your cut depth 1''. your second pass you might have to have another bit do some roughing before hand. hopefully that makes some sense lol


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

My material is 3/4"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

depth of cut of the bit???


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

You can create a closed vector that V-Carve Pro will calculate all the steps needed to carve down to your depth using a V carve toolpath. Your included angle on your bit is 60* so the angle off vertical is 30*. Using Tan(30) = opposite side/.75(adjacent) will give you half the width of the necessary vector. In this case if you create a rectangle .866" wide it will be .750 deep. If you need 60* off vertical you will need a 120* bit.


----------

